# Question about Old Timer Stove



## knmcnulty (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi! I was hoping somebody might be able to help me out with this stove. We got a super deal on it from somebody who had it installed and basically never used it, but they didn't give us a manual to go with it. Also, the stove pipe that came with it is 7," but the opening is 8" and we didn't know if this would be problematic. Obviously, we recently got it into the house so the cardboard and ripped up tiles under it from the ceiling aren't in any way going to be hanging out around it (nor will it be close to the bookshelf, walls, or guinea pig cage). Just looking for any addition information you might be able to give us in regards to this stove. The only number I can find on it is on the back--02546. Thanks a bunch! 
-Kristin


----------



## webbie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sell Sheet on it from an old catalog - that's about all you are likely to find. This is YAFC (yet another fisher copy), so most of the clearances and stuff from Fisher or the Atlanta Huntsman, etc. should apply.

If the chimney is 7", it will probably work OK with this stove since you have the smaller model. In general, flues should not be reduced because it can make the stove spill smoke out the front. But that can be offset by a taller or straight up chimney. Make sure the chimney is up to date and installed correctly - a professional inspection may be a wise move.


----------

